#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Im bangin around Luang Prabang

## beerlaodrinker

Couple of weekends ago me and mrs bld went on a long weekender to Luang prabang, This was my 4th visit and i still found new and interesting things to do, Luang prabangs a lot more busy now than i remember it, seemed to be a lot of young people in town these days to.

We stayed in the 100 year old Villa maydou a Unesco world heritage listed building, I think it was about $65 a night

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The pool looked like a Frogpond but was
 quite clean, someone just decided to tile it in lime green tiles?


will post up some more when i download more

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The pool looked like a Frogpond but was
 quite clean, someone just decided to tile it in lime green tiles?


will post up some more when i download more

----------


## Luigi

Think they just have that chemical in the pool that turns urine green to stop people from peeing in it.

Which doesn't seem to have done the trick.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

woops posted twice there

----------


## Bogon

^^^ Can see this being a top thread as usual.

Are you trying to hide a can of beer in your left pocket? First thread I think where a beer has not been shown!

----------


## wasabi

Interesting that a building 100 yr old can survive in such a harsh tropical environment, bugs and weather haven't ruined it, yet ?

----------


## Dillinger

Is the cockerel still next door or has someone throttled it? :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^^^ Can see this being a top thread as usual.
> 
> Are you trying to hide a can of beer in your left pocket? First thread I think where a beer has not been shown!


 There was plenty of beer

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Interesting that a building 100 yr old can survive in such a harsh tropical environment, bugs and weather haven't ruined it, yet ?


 I would guess that the bugs and weather done there job, its been completey restored back to how it was using maydou wood. keeping the the ground floors original. My wife has an aunty there who runs a coffee shop in a 100 year old house, That doesnt seem to have been to heavily restored but definately looks a hundred years old

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Is the cockerel still next door or has someone throttled it?


 I take it you are familiar with the Luang prabang cockeral? Bloody things are everywhere, this place had one right outside the window, Bastard fooking bird

----------


## Dillinger

Nah, i googled the hotel reviews to see if that was algae in the pool :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> There was plenty of beer

----------


## somtamslap

Hail King Laoski!  The saviour of Teakdoor!

Moobs or it didn't happen.

----------


## HuangLao

Luang Prabang.
The romantic image 20-25 years ago.

----------


## fishlocker

^Sweet, glad to see you have your priorities straight.  :tumbs:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hail King Laoski!  The saviour of Teakdoor!
> 
> Moobs or it didn't happen.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We flew to LP with Lao airlines, if they dont get enough customers they use the ATR propellor planes, Always been a bit nervous of them since they crashed one in the river in Pakse a few years ago, Its only a 45 minute flight though

----------


## beerlaodrinker

She didnt win but finished the run



1st 2nd and 3rd place went to 3 farang girls. wife reckoned its not fair as farangs have longer legs


Sounds about right i reckon, Thats why i didnt bother entering, didnt want to embarass the Lao folk :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They say an athletes only as good as the support team. Found aa good spot to cheer her on

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its 3 oclock, Drinking time. Post some more later

----------


## somtamslap

Moobylicious!

And well done to Mrs Laoski.

What was her finishing time?

Did the run start early/late?

I want to try a few cycling and running events in Southeast Asia but am slightly concerned that I might pass-out early doors.

----------


## stroller

Luang Prabang is a world heritage site with literally hundreds of temples and historic sites to visit.

What does BLD do? Booze at the hotel pool and in some Aussie sports bar... 

 :ssssh:

----------


## armstrong

Temples are for hippies.

----------


## Phuketrichard

always enjoy my stays in LP, but after 3 days,ready to move on.
Thanks for the update!!!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yep 3 days every few years works for me to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Temples are for hippies.


 I must admit i was a little Templed out after 3 days

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Moobylicious!
> 
> And well done to Mrs Laoski.
> 
> What was her finishing time?
> 
> Did the run start early/late?
> 
> I want to try a few cycling and running events in Southeast Asia but am slightly concerned that I might pass-out early doors.


 it started about 6 in the morning, Thats all i know i was still in bed while all this was going on

----------


## beerlaodrinker

For a superb view of Luang Prabang a climb to the top of mount pousi i(pussy) is recommended







Anti aircraft gun

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Time to strap on the feedbag

Lao food for lunch, Love them Luang prabang suasages with jao bong



Pork stuffed lemon grass


And laarb


Blue rice WTF


pork salad

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There are 2 nice waterfalls in LP the most visited is Kuangsi, we had been before so decided to check out the smaller one called tad sai. Excellent little spot where the Lao folk like to go on weekends

Take a tuk tuk from tow about 15 kms and tell the driver to come back to get you when your ready. To reach the falls you first take enough a small boat




I wasnt expecting much but it turned out to be a very nice place






Couple of local beauties were admiring the moobs,

----------


## crackerjack101

Nice thread LBD Thanks.
Did you get a chance to eat at the "Elephant" (I think that's what it's called) restaurant. 
On the left hand side as you go up the main drag towards the big temple.
We've had some bloody good feeds there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Mrs Bld,s as mad as a box of frogs and wanted to give the zipline a go. Leaving me to sip a beer and ponder life as a single parent

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Nice thread LBD Thanks.
> Did you get a chance to eat at the "Elephant" (I think that's what it's called) restaurant. 
> On the left hand side as you go up the main drag towards the big temple.
> We've had some bloody good feeds there.


 we certainly did. Had lunch there on the last day, Probably the best French restaurant in Lao



I had the magret de Canard (duck innit)


The wife went for the fish, said it was great

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Speaking of things french, We found a place to kill a bit of time and have a swim on a hot day while waiting to go out to the airport


LA PISTOCHE 
i dont speak there shit but im guessing it means fookin big swimming pool







Small pools for kids to


Nice place to hang out if your in town on a hot day

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Luang Prabangs a great place to wander around just checking out the old buildings and the relaxed pace of life




How cool is that eh?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Electric tuk tuks

----------


## Dillinger

Great pics BLD, Mrs. BLD looks in great nick.
Just read up on the history of the place, i see the Thais nicked that prabang twice, i can see what Rollst is talking about too. Seems youve missed a few opium dens :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Great pics BLD, Mrs. BLD looks in great nick.
> Just read up on the history of the place, i see the Thais nicked that prabang twice, i can see what Rollst is talking about too. Seems youve missed a few opium dens


 Er, actually ive got no idea what Rollst is on about

Today, 04:46 AM
*stroller*
Sauerkraut

*This message is hidden because stroller is on your ignore list.*View Post (Im bangin around Luang Prabang)
Remove user from ignore list
*View Post (Im bangin around Luang Prabang)*

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Got up early one morning and went to see the fresh market










Plenty of weird stuff to eat

----------


## Norton

> Luang Prabangs a great place to wander around just checking out the old buildings and the relaxed pace of life


Smaller off the beaten path spots are my cup of tea as well. Far preferable to the usual tourist spots. Never been to Luang Prabang but on my places to go, people to see, things to do list now.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This is the Luang prabang speciality called Lao seeweed, river moss infused with tomatoe, garlic and poppy seeds ponded flat and sun dried



Lightly fried its a good beer snack, once had it wrapped around a steak. quite like the stuff, Bit of sticky rice and some jao and yer Good to go


Faaark that jao was spicy



we always get some to bring back

----------


## stroller

Those are Sesame seeds.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^looks like dried/pressed riverweeds covered with sesame seeds. Like the beer munchies in post 42. 

Thnx for the pix, bld. LP now in bucket list. Does the riverweed snack taste similar to the nori (dried seaweed) that they use for sushi/maki?

----------


## thailazer

Don't miss the waterfalls outside of town.  Way over the top.   Plus... You get to see what most of Laos looks like so you don't get the wrong image of the country by staying in the French quarter.

----------


## Neverna

> Thnx for the pix, bld. LP now in bucket list.


Yep. Seconded. On my list of things to do and places to go too.

----------


## stroller

Yeah, looks like it changed a lot since my last visit 10 years ago, on my list, too.

Those river weed snacks look yummy, will have a go at it, the stuff is available locally, will send the missus to collect some.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^looks like dried/pressed riverweeds covered with sesame seeds. Like the beer munchies in post 42. 
> 
> Thnx for the pix, bld. LP now in bucket list. Does the riverweed snack taste similar to the nori (dried seaweed) that they use for sushi/maki?


Yes, it's  very similar.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I,'ll finish this thread later. We are off on a roadie today to see the plain of jars it's about a 6 hoùr drive to xiengkhuong province.

----------


## Phuketrichard

plain of jars is great,  visited sites 1,2 and 3 with my own car
Dont miss the MAG visitor center on the main road

----------


## fishlocker

Wow, the look in the betterhalfs eyes in some of those zipline pics reveals a bit of a wild streak.. I'll bet I wouldn't want to get caught crossing her in a card game. 

  All joking aside it looks as though it was a "memorable passage." We missed that plane for the jars on the last round. Kinda gives a reason for a future visit. I've more reasurch to do on Pak Ou caves. That is on a wish list of the fishes. Cheers BLD and family and thanks for the tour.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Plain of jars is really the only reason to visit phonsavan. Will post up pics in another thread.  We went to Pak  ou caves it's a nice putter down the Mekong on a long tail. Post up picks of that sometime to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

300 000 kip gets you a boat to yourself for a 1 hour 30  trip up river to pak ou caves,  The boats can fit 10 or 12 people so the more in your group the cheaper it is



Its quite a relaxing way to see life on the Mekong 





Our boat was running low on gas, no problem. just pull in to this floating service station

----------


## beerlaodrinker

PAK OU CAVE

where the nam ou (ou river) and mekong river meet at ban pak ou, 2 famous caves in the limestone cliff are crammed with myriad buddha images

----------


## beerlaodrinker

These caves have been used for centuries as a repository for old buddha images than can no longer be venerated on an alter because they are damaged

----------


## fishlocker

Looks spectacular, We want to visit now more than ever. Thanks for the preview,  a must do in our book. We'll be looking forward to those threads. Sure to be real gems.

Peace out......the fishes.

----------


## Dasher

> There are 2 nice waterfalls in LP the most visited is Kuangsi, we had been before so decided to check out the smaller one called tad sai. Excellent little spot where the Lao folk like to go on weekends
> 
> Take a tuk tuk from tow about 15 kms and tell the driver to come back to get you when your ready. To reach the falls you first take enough a small boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt expecting much but it turned out to be a very nice place
> 
> ...


Where are the tourists?

----------

